

Tracking cold fronts with hyperlocal weather networks in Kansas City and Dallas - akubicek
http://understoryweather.com/tracking-cold-fronts-with-hyperlocal-weather-networks-in-kansas-city-and-dallas/

======
joezydeco
Beautiful data.

But what was the advantage of processing all that local sensor data? The
article never explains it.

Were they able to deliver more accurate rain forecasts than the NEXRAD radar?
(say, to the minute instead of the hour?) Did they predict the cold front
and/or rain where the NOAA & NWS did not?

~~~
baldeagle
Insurance underwriting and fraud analysis. They also offer a hail sensor.

